# [AIX] quelques questions

## truc

Bonjour bonjour,

J'vais être amener à faire de l'administration sur un serveur AIX et j'souhaiterais avoir l'opinion des gens qui connaissent un peu le bouzin. Du style, ce qu'on croit toujours pouvoir faire comme sur linux, mais qu'en fait c'est pas possible. Ou je ne sais pas, il y a quelque chose d'ultime à savoir?

N'importe quoi, y'a forcément quelque chose qui vous passe par la tête! Même un mot clef, par exemple, pour orienter mes recherches!

Merci!

----------

## Poussin

Suivant la politique de la boite, tu peux te préparer à du light ^^. J'espère que tu aimes VI (VI hein, pas VIM ^^)

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## truc

Cool, merci à tous les deux, j'vais creuser de ce côté! Enfin, j'avoue, j'vais pas trop creuser pour vi mais bon!  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

smit(ty) est une merde finie mais tu ne vas pas beaucoup avoir le choix au début, F6 te permettera de découvrir les commandes.

Attention sous aix il faut presque toujours passer par les commandes et éviter de modifier les fichiers de conf, en effet tout ou presque est dans la base "ODM" et les fichiers de /etc ne permettent que de visualiser (/etc/filesystems, users, etc) le système de package natif est une merde: en gros c'est un dump fs, ils utilisent de plus en plus rpm. si tu fais des packages (installp) attention il faut désactiver l'odm et le réactiver si tes scripts modifient les données de la base odm).

Enfin ne jamais jamais mettre AIX en FR c'est le système le plus mal traduit du monde même google translate fait mieux.

Enfin n'essaye jamais de faire de l'iscsi (pas testé en AIX 6) c'est vraiment très mal supporté.

Tu as des cli pour tout (ça c'est cool) il faut juste les découvrir  :Smile:  smitty centralise tout la conf de manière super merdique et horrible mais te donne accès a la commande, pratique pour découvirr

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## _Seth_

et un lien que j'avais découvert à l'occasion d'un thread dans ce forum mais que j'ai la flemme de rechercher ce soir : la pierre de rosette pour aix/hp-ux/linux/...

----------

